
Conrad Barski Land of Lisp presentation at Philly Lambda  - MaysonL
http://www.motionbox.com/videos/4c96dabc1817edc2c3?iid=switch_player_&type=hd
======
gruseom
This is marvelously whimsical. I almost never watch videos like this, but this
guy's stuff is so original and charming that I couldn't help getting sucked
in. (I mean... Grand Theft Wumpus?!)

~~~
mahmud
Quite a character eh? A medical doctor by training and profession, lisp
programmer, and a kickass cartoonist :-)

------
aaronfeng
The video was just removed from Motion Box because it exceed view rate for
that account. We need to find a new home. Feel free to contact me if you know
of a place.

------
grinnbearit
The old link is protected, here's another one <http://nostarch.com/lisp.htm>

------
kyleburton
Hey, we're also looking for more speakers, so far the group has been high
quality and attracted a lot of interesting people from the local tech
community. If you're willing to visit us, please drop myself or Aaron Feng an
email.

~~~
apgwoz
You should put a way to contact you in your profile. That'd be much more
effective.

~~~
kyleburton
My email is there...what else should I do?

~~~
apgwoz
Hmm.. I never saw it before. Sorry.

